# Please AUDI please



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

OK so let me say up front I know this has been posted on the B8 A4 section and I am sorry for reposting. I do think this belongs in the allroad section anyway. I know Audi has been hinting at a possible A4 allroad for some time now. 
this pic gets me going in a very very good way!! please AUDI produce this and then PLEASE AoA bring it to North America.


----------

